# vara! suprise!



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

I have been pulling the eggs out of the viv because I've noticed eggs disappearing. The 20 vertical viv holds 4 varadero's, of which I am not 100% on the sexes. There are obviously more than one female in seeing this behavior. I just havent been able to track down which female to keep with the calling male.

In any case, upon opening to feed, here is what I saw greet me on the front hinge...


















Little guy still has a nub of a tail but are already going after springs. And here I thought I've got all of his brothers and sisters pulled out in their own cups. I have all the deposit sites marked down an monitored. They snuck one passed me, but I'm not complaining. He/she must have been one of the earliest because I'm just getting some out of the water on my own.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

congrats.... i've been wanting some of these guys.... thats pretty awesome


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Grats man!


----------



## prolawn_care (Dec 26, 2009)

Those colors are sweet! Let me know when your ready to sell!


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats an awesome surprise. Beautiful pictures too.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

It could`ve been later. Egg fed tads usually grow faster than the ones we feed fish food.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

frogfarm said:


> It could`ve been later. Egg fed tads usually grow faster than the ones we feed fish food.


I would agree, I have Cainarichi Valley Imi's ready to morph which are egg fed and they were deposited two weeks or later than the ones i pulled.

Either way congrats.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks, all. 
Good point, Aaron/George. I think on that note, I'll feed the tads spare variabilis eggs.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay, Eric, you talked me into it....That is one SWEET baby frog!! My tinctorius are just going to have to make some room!

Happy New Year! Richard.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet surprise Erick!!


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

very nice pics and luck , congrats its alwas cool finding the surprise frogs


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice surprise there Erick. One of the prettiest Varaderos I've seen.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks, all. 

This little guy is out and about all the time. Another interesting observation is that it's prompted the others to come out more often. It's behavior that I'm keeping a closer look at. I hope the adults are not out to bully him around.


----------

